# 16 week Girl Nub Confirmation!



## lovetaea

This post is for all the mothers who worry that a nub at 16 weeks indicates a boy. Not True! There is still hope! These are pictures from my 16 week ultrasound were you can see my baby girl has a little nub still. At 18 weeks I got confirmation of a girl and saw 3 white lines clearly on the ultrasound. :pink:
 



Attached Files:







photo8.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 70









girl.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 46


----------



## linz143

We had a girly nub (parallel to spine) at 12 weeks and confirmed girl on Monday! Congrats!!


----------



## MalcolmsMiss

I'm sorry, but why would anybody worry about a nub indicating a boy, and need reassurance, and hope that baby could be a girl :shrug:

I don't think this post is very appropriate here...


----------



## Unexpected212

^^

Maybe for people worried scan might be incorrect because of the nub?


----------



## lovetaea

MalcolmsMiss said:


> I'm sorry, but why would anybody worry about a nub indicating a boy, and need reassurance, and hope that baby could be a girl :shrug:
> 
> I don't think this post is very appropriate here...

Why would anyone worry?? Maybe because I am expecting and I thought I was having another little boy. I was searching the internet to see if any other people have experienced being told a boy and had a girl. It does not have to be for you.


----------

